# Snake like Building in CHENNAI (MADRAS)



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

Snake like Building is being built in CHENNAI (MADRAS) , India.

Is there any other building similar to this anywhere in the world..


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

That's really awesome!


----------



## sages (Apr 20, 2005)

wow
so amazing~

i love this building~


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

From Hafeez Contractor (designer of possible WTB in Noida and 23 Marina in Dubai) I see. Apparentely it's an office building but I can't imagine something that shape being very functional as offices - seems like a design that would be better as an art gallery or something. Anyone have an idea of scale - hard to tell just how tall it is.


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

It's supposedly will be the largest IT campus in India. You can see some people in the 1st and 2nd renderings, to give an idea of scale.

While it may be groundbreaking or unique, honestly I think it looks repulsive. hno: Looks like a snake crawling under leaves. I don't see how this will fit in nicely with Chennai's architecture.


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

amazing, how did hafeez contractors get so rich


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Though maybe if it wasn't black and white stripes, and instead had a glass facade, or if the effect was made by glass, I'd like it much more.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

What's the usage of it? Are they going to teach inside the building? Or is it a kind of Mensa?


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

Its going to be the worlds largest SOFTWARE DEVELOPMENT CENTRE..


----------



## an architect (May 6, 2005)

it's a piece of crap, architecturally and aesthetically.

there are a lot of of junk artists these days.


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

I agree

However, I quite like some of his other IT park designs


*Knowledge Park*, Bangalore 














































*Infosys*, Bangalore:



























*Infosys Convention Centre*, Bangalore:









*Infosys*, Mysore:










*Infosys*, Pune:


----------



## Saigonese (Dec 31, 2004)

The "snake" building is a piece of crap aesthetically. 

Although I like the designs at the bottom, especially the Infosys convention centre and the three pics at the bottom. Very nice


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

Does donkey know Jasmine's fragrance..??!!


----------



## mrarchitecture (May 23, 2015)

wow!!


----------



## 2Lcustomer (Jun 7, 2015)

can you re upload the pictures?


----------



## DeveloperDubai (Jun 18, 2015)

Cant load images here, can any one give the links of image


----------

